# Solved: OnForce: IT Marketplace Similar to eBay



## DaveBr (Dec 22, 2008)

Maybe I was the last to know. There is a website called OnForce that links IT Pros with customers. The site allows buyers and Pros rate each other, much like eBay. Pro certifications are part of the Pros profile, and is a searchable field. OnForce charges a 10% commission. :up:

http://www.ezinearticles.com/?OnForce---eBay-For-Technical-Service&id=1710808


----------

